# Shepton Show update



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

* PLEASE SEE MY OTHER POST-IMPORTANT UPDATE SHEPTON SHOW FOR LATEST INFO*
(Mod Insert ... >>See Here <<)

*  SHEPTON SHOW LATEST NEWS 

Just been talking to Brenda and Graham about conditions at Shepton for the weekend.
A copy of the email confirmation is below

Good morning Dennis,

At present the show is still going ahead. The best thing to do though, is contact us before you leave. The snow is forecast to stop around lunchtime today. Snow ploughs are on site and plenty of salt. Later this afternoon the roads will be cleared and the site salted. The weather forecast for tomorrow onwards is good, cold, but no more snow!

There's only one toilet block open and one tap working, but that's the same every year.

Best regards,
Graham Griffiths

I will post again in the morning after I have spoken to Brenda and again when I arrive at Shepton late morning.
Take care if you are travelling anywhere.

Maybe a mod wants to keep this sticky until Friday?SHEPTON SHOW LATEST NEWS *


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Made a sticky so that those people intending to go to this show can get up to date information.

Thanks to Dennis for letting us all know.

Dave

for the Mods team


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Further to Penquin's post, don't forget that a sticky will still vanish down the list if the thread is not bumped by a new post every so often.

Can't remember how often  , but the Mods will obviously not excommunicate any of the Rally Staff who bump this one continuously to keep it at the top. 8O :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Further to Penquin's post, don't forget that a sticky will still vanish down the list if the thread is not bumped by a new post every so often.
> 
> Can't remember how often  , but the Mods will obviously not excommunicate any of the Rally Staff who bump this one continuously to keep it at the top. 8O :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave I don't understand that, as this one is still sat at the top of the 'off topic forum' even though it is now finished with.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-76540-0-days0-orderasc-.html


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Nette

Yes, but it's not at the top of the "Recent Motorhome Forum Topics" page, which is where the stickiness (?) would try to hold it.

Making a post sticky holds it above all other posts, whichever forum they are in . . . but after a while if nobody has posted in the "Sticky" thread it lets go and shoots down the list to its chronologically correct position.

Hope this makes sense - I think I can understand it! 8O :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

He is right I can vouch!

He has forgotten more about how MHF works than I know!! :lol:  

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just a post to bump as it was on page 2

Dave


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Bump
Not a very good Sticky... still on page two?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Here at Devizes the snow is getting heavier.

Sounds like the show organisers have made no improvement to facilities at the showground. In these conditions I wouldn't be anywhere near the show.

Last year was a debacle, I felt lucky that I didn't get some form of stomach bug after the insanitary conditions.

Several of us emailed Stone to protest at the conditions, obviously ignored.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dunno about snow stopping lunchtime. What do you reckon from:
http://www.raintoday.co.uk/
More this afternoon methinks.

They will do the bare minimum to declare show open. Anything else will cost them.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well here's one rally marshal not going to get to Shepton today  we are marooned at Southsea

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Dave

I agree they will almost certainly not cancel the show. 

They have traders already there, who have paid for stands and will want refunds. Also all the campers who are pre-booked will also want refunds if the show is cancelled so this will cost them an awful lot of money.

The trouble is they will only be looking at the Showground and the immediate area to make the decision, unfortuneately it's the 100yds around our house where we seem to have the biggest problem. 

The police are also saying only make journeys if they are vital and if I got stuck and had to ask them for help I really couldn't justify it as a vital journey  

Anyway I have e-mailed Stone for an update and will post their reply as soon as I get one, they are usually very helpful and good to deal with, so hope they get back to me soon.


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, In previous years our local free paper has had a voucher 2 for the price1 entry to the show has anyone seen them this year.
Latree


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

The Camping and Caravanning Man I spoke to this morning when I changed our Ferry booking from 10th to 24th Jan said he should be heading to the show but they are not going now. So there is one exhibitor not at the show. However one most of us wouldn't really miss!!!
Safe journey to all who decide to go.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Dogs look happy though Jac  

I agree with DAB,Stone leisure will do their utmost to declare that the show is open to avoid paying out refunds.Just seen the forecast on sky news for the next few days and it is saying a band of heavy snow hitting the south and south west again on sunday.

If that happens then all the vehicles at the showground could be stuck there.

Sorry for being a pessimist  

edit:realist :lol:


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

Planet may not be there, cant get near the Depot, my Van here is stuck in half a foot of snow, the other vehicles are worse!
Good times! I may get Rugby and Sky sports yet this weekend!
Simon


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

I have just had this reply from Stone Leisure:

 
'At present the show is still going ahead. The snow is forecast to stop around lunchtime today. Snow ploughs are on site and plenty of salt. Later this afternoon the roads will be cleared and the site salted. The weather forecast for tomorrow onwards is good, cold but no more snow!'

I spoke to them at about mid-day and the snow had stopped then. Stand holders are turning up. Several of the stands are already made up and some marshals have arrived. We are telling everyone that has rung in today to ring us tomorrow before they set out to double check that everything is going ahead.

Hope this is of some help.

I think all we can do is keep everything crossed and see what tomorrow brings.

If any of you do arrive there early tomorrow there will not be a marshal on the MHF pitch unless some kind soul takes on the job :wink: :wink: so park yourselves up and plug into your pre-paid hook-up I assume they will be laid out for us as usual.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for the update Clianthus,

unfortunately Stone Leisure must have their rose tinted specs on stating ''*The weather forecast for tomorrow onwards is good, cold but no more snow!' *''

According to the sky news weather forecast a heavy band of snow is due to hit the area again on sunday.I think they ought to take notice of police and motoring organisations who recommend essential travel only,it's no good at all having a snow plough on the showground if the surrounding roads are blocked and we are non essential travellers on the road disregarding police advice.

They obviously have a lot to lose in potential refunds :roll:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi wakk44

This is my excuse for not going today and I'm sticking to it :lol: :lol:


----------



## gigalo (Jan 17, 2009)

This is the first time we have booked for the Shepton Show but am afraid we are also snow bound and wont' be able to attend. Sorry to have to cry off as we were looking forward to camping for the first time in the winter. Hope any of you that make it enjoy it anyway.

Gigalo


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Oh dear what a sad first post! :-(

They'll be plenty more rallies and meets, gigalo. See you then.

Dave


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*snowmallet*

Hi/
Although the roads are passable the thing that worries us is the conditions between winchester, andover and newbury as the police have closed the A34 today :twisted: we are booked for thursday onwards, but I can't see that there will be much improvement as the whole area has now been booked by ITV for dancing on ice tomorrow. We have just been skiing off the top grass at the sea front and down the beach. The local spotty youths seem quite impressed with a 66 year old wrinkly jumping the snowboard onto the beach  . 
We will keep an eye on the conditions for friday or even Saturday but the potential for more of the white stuff on Sunday doesn't bode well. Still it will give me 4 days to digest a £50 loss. We will just have to look forward to the ski trip to the Vosges and Saises in 10 days time. Why is it the roads are clear down there :evil: Don't tell me I already know

Keep em waxed............ Ned

PS contribute a Tenner to the MHF charity and you can have my 6amps, well until or if I get there


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

clianthus said:


> This is my excuse for not going today and I'm sticking to it :lol: :lol:


Ha ha, ya big nancy northerner, where's your sense of adventure?

You're right of course, apart from the lousy road conditions the wind is getting up now. Can just imagine Ken 'sailing' down the A303 8O .

Think we could be confined to Three Maggies for...err.....for ages.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Ok then, how many of us are NOT going? 

We only live 20 miles or so away, but I am not going to risk my pride & joy for anyone - and no, I did not mean my other half :wink: 
shame really as I had made a load of apple cake :lol: 

We may go up by car at some point over the weekend depending how the mood/weather is.

Good luck to anyone who braves the elements


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Can just imagine Ken 'sailing' down the A303 8O


Not much chance of that John, over 30cm of standing snow here now. I can't even get a car off the yard, let alone the 'van. 8O What's more it's still snowing, has been continuously since 6pm yesterday, so the prospects for tomorrow don't look good either. If there is half a chance of getting there we'll have a go but prospects aren't good ATM.



ned said:


> PS contribute a Tenner to the MHF charity and you can have my 6amps, well until or if I get there


I reckon is anyone can get to the show they'll have their choice of 30+ free hook-ups at this rate. In all fairness I think the show should be called off but I suspect the organisers will have insufficient insurance to cover refunds so very unlikely IMHO. It's one of the hazards of planning shows for this time of year.

PS: Polly, can you put some of the apple cake in the post please? I'd hate to think I was missing a slice.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Well just a thought........ :idea: 

if there are 30 x 6amp EHU available, if one person gets there they could have 180amps - that should be enough to keep them warm with the current weather..... :lol: :lol: :idea: 


:!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: 

It would certainly keep the apple cake nice and warm :!: :!: :!: 


Yes, I know that is a false calculation before anyone tries to correct me...

Dave


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Just been out in the Land Rover to Devizes and all the main roads are clear.

Returned on the back roads and they are much worse.

Will make our mind up on Friday if we are going or not. So keen to go as it will only be our second time out in the new RV. But like others we are not prepared to risk our health or the health of the van!!

Regards

Chris


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*shepton*

we are a few miles north of Poole , had no snow last night but it started mid morning here, roads are clear and snow now thawing.
Drove to Southampton and back early this morning without too much trouble main roads this way are ok tho I did hear that North Dorset had some road closures.
I hope to be still be going on friday but will stick to the main roads.
Chris


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I know it is very dissappointing when you are all looking forward to meeting up and having some fun - but please, please think very carefully before you take any risks with your safety. It would be dreadful to hear that someone had gone off the road and was injured or even worse and I urge anyone to really think long and hard before setting off on these icy roads. 

We came across an accident only a few days ago where a car had overturned on the icy road and there was a fire engine there attempting to cut the passengers out and it really was a sad and macabre scene!

Be careful but my advice would be to stay safe and stop at home!

Sue


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I am currently at Chelston Motorhomes, having made the 'quite dicy' trip up from Brixham at 6am this morning.

I think I was the only service customer to make it today, but quite essential for me as the Truma is not supplying space heating at present, and after working most of the day Chelston could not solve the problem.

They are going to try again for me tomorrow (fitting a new tank for the Truma), and I will decide then if I go on to Shepton.

Chelston have got all their vans there and apparently no problems on the main roads to Shepton, from here at least.

As we are off to Portugal via Portsmouth and Le Havre next Thursday it is quite important to get some space heating, so fingers crossed for tomorrow.

BTW hats off to Chelston who could not be trying harder to solve my heater problems, and good old Norman even lent me his wellies to go and get a breakfast at the Garden Centre. (Without success as they were closed after only 1 member of staff turned in).

Paul (via Vodaphone dongle and Samsung NC10)


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Some photo's from Shepton

http://www.stoneleisure.com/the_outdoor_leisure_show_2/photo_album/

Paul


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks pretty chilly, but thanks for the great pictures!


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
Hope to get there tomorrow, we have our share of snow up here in Yorkshire

just cleared 8'' from the drive should now get the van out,not sure about warmed up, :lol: 

george


----------



## trigrem (May 1, 2005)

The post from DJP very useful, we would be grateful for any information about road conditions on approach to the showground. We have packed the van but will wait until mid morning Thursday before making a decision. The main roads where we live are o/k and as we are travelling via M42 M5 it is only the local roads around Shepton Mallet that are of concern. Apart from the fact that Lady J will not be there!
Doug


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi again
I will give Graham a call at 9 am and then post his response. I should then hopefully be able to put the last bits and bobs in the van and set off around 9.30am. It normally takes about an hour to get there, so I should be able to post more info from the site around 11am.
My route will be M5 South, A39 Glastonbury, A361 Pilton then a short hop down A37.
Dennis


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

trigrem said:


> Apart from the fact that Lady J will not be there!
> Doug


I wouldn't put money on that Doug. :wink:

Knowing the nightly charge of the campsite she's on ATM, she won't be hanging around there any longer than she has to. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well if we can get out of Southsea site we might make it the Doug :lol: but looking at the forecast for Shepton I think Id rather be snowed in at Southsea at least we can walk to the shop here so we won't starve :lol: 

George if you make it and we don't your in charge :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

oxford-wanderer said:


> Some photo's from Shepton
> 
> http://www.stoneleisure.com/the_outdoor_leisure_show_2/photo_album/
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul

I thought ponds were your thing !!

Harry


----------



## jandk (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Trigrem,
I live eight miles from Shepton Mallet, just off of the main A37 Bristol to Shepton road, and commuted into Bristol today, the A37 is clear and gritted, I would suggest you come down the M5 then M4 for two miles, turn onto M32 into Bristol then out of Bristol via A37 through Pensford, Temple Cloud, and on to Shepton Mallet.
hope that's of help
John and Katie


----------



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi All,

We hope to get there too, probably by Friday lunch time, figured if Scottie can get there from Yorkshire then we can from Shropshire!

Its our first Rally so I would be really disapointed if we missed it, especially as I have oh soooooooo many questions for all you fellow motorhomers!!

LOL

Steve & Sara


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Coulstock said:


> I thought ponds were your thing !!
> 
> Harry


Harry

The ponds will come when the snow melts. :wink:

Paul


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

jandk said:


> Hi Trigrem,
> I live eight miles from Shepton Mallet, just off of the main A37 Bristol to Shepton road, and commuted into Bristol today, the A37 is clear and gritted, I would suggest you come down the M5 then M4 for two miles, turn onto M32 into Bristol then out of Bristol via A37 through Pensford, Temple Cloud, and on to Shepton Mallet.
> hope that's of help
> John and Katie


Good advice JandK, Bristol to Shepton is certainly no problem


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Has anybody any idea what the A36, A362, A361 are like??????? thinnking of going via Salisbury from Southsea if we can get out!!!


Jacquie


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

A361 now open and very quiet this evening according to the local news, assuming you are talking of the North Devon Link Road. Don't know about the rest, sorry!


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*sheton show*

The A350 was shut this morning between Warminster and Shaftesbury,this affected the A361 at Warminster, the road is now open with care.

The weather forecast for the next few days is minus 6, but bright sunshine, Sunday is heavy snow.

Les (North Dorset half hour from SM.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Current forecast for Bath. Swindon and Devizes triangle is -9c tonight (its now -1.5 according to my weather station). Tomorrow is going to be a brilliant bright and crisp day with temperatures struggling to reach zero.


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

At the moment we are still hoping and looking forward to making it to Shepton!

From Southampton were looking at taking the shortest 66 mile route A36 - A30 - B3081 route?
Anyone know if this will be too probmatic please advise
otherwise it's the longer 81 mile trip via the A303

Were not leaving till around 5pm on Friday No more snow till sunday is forecast, but I can see that freezing roads will be our main concern.

Boomba


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I know I'm a worrier over such matters ........ but please be careful! 

Sue


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

As I said I would do, I called Stone Leisure at 9am to ask about the current situation at Shepton. 
The time now is 9.45 and I have had no reply to phone call or email.
Will post again when I get an answer.


----------



## Alemo (Mar 11, 2008)

Ours is a 4 hour journey to Shepton, so taking the advice of the various travel agencies and staying at home.

Cannot get the van up to the main road, don't even fancy the walk from the front door to the van.

See you all at the next meet.

Alec


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Got up this morning and it was so cold the battery in the remote outside temperature sender had stopped working! When it started working again it was registering -8.5.

Its a beautiful day here brilliant sunshine and no wind.

We struggled up to the Three Maggies last night for a curry followed by treacle tart and custard....yummy!

We were allowed to sit in front of the fire only if we kept it stoked up with logs  

Couple of motorhomes pulled out this morning on their way to Shepton, one of them on the Pilote stall. They didn't look too happy though.


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

We should going today but have decided to stay at home, will see what happens tomorrow. 


Paul


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

yeovilton, about 10miles from Shepton recorded -14C last night and an unofficial temp of -18c was recorded in shaftesbury. 8O 

and we thought last year was cold :roll: 

Been out to the shops, main roads ok but side roads & pavements very slippery (I fell over, not hurt)  

May get to the show by car sometime over the weekend, but I wish a safe journey to everyone who are taking their vans


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Just incase anyone is still watching this topic

Just had a reply from Graham at Stone Leisure 

SHOW POSTPONED DUE TO EXTREME WEATHER CONDITIONS 
DESPITE OUR THE BEST EFFORTS OF EXHIBITORS AND STONE LEISURE 
WE HAVE HAD TO CANCEL AS CONDITIONS ON SITE ARE EXTREMELY DIFFICULT 
PLEASE CHECK BACK HERE FOR FURTHER DETAILS LATER. 
OUTDOOR LEISURE WILL NOW BE IN APRIL 
9/10/11 APRIL 2010 11.45am 

edited to show latest news 
see Stone Leisure announcement Now posted on their website


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Dennis

As you say, "_Just in case anyone is still watching _. . . ."

I'll close this topic for you, and repeat the link in this post. That should help avoid any confusion.

>> Link to current and latest information <<

Dave

P.S. Easy enough to un-close the topic later if so desired. :wink:


----------

